# augusta...for the girls



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

here you go ladies


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*augusta*

another


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*ok another*

from augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and one more*

from augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*ashley from augusta*

another


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*fun shot*

ashley


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more from augusta*

kids?


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*kid shots*

augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more kids*

from augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more kids*

augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and another*

from augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*shootdown*

pics


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*the winner*

for pro women


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*thrill of victory*

augusta


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*if only*

at augusta the agony of defeat


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*the friends*

great day in the woods


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*or just*

shootin a few shots with gphotoman


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*a favorite for sure*

to shoot at the end of the day


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Amazing pictures as usual Greg. 
See you in Yankton!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

good pics.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting that!!! Love to see it...


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*thanks and...........*



YNGARCHER said:


> Amazing pictures as usual Greg.
> See you in Yankton!


hope all is well with your best friend......... noticed your post yesterday and meant to comment........ exactly 3 yrs ago with similar experience....it is tough.......

kind regards
greg


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*samantha*

helping a young archer


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*samantha*

practice range


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

gphotoman said:


> hope all is well with your best friend......... noticed your post yesterday and meant to comment........ exactly 3 yrs ago with similar experience....it is tough.......
> 
> kind regards
> greg


Thanks Greg. He is more lively today so things are looking a little brighter so who knows.

Katie


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting them Greg! Can you send me a link to the ones you took of Junior and me? I'm dying to see them! And the ones of Columbus. Get busy and put them up on your web site. We're all waiting!!!!!!:teeth: Jolynn


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*samantha*

makes a great pix


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*billie rae*

and...........


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*help the young archers*

make it fun


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

gphotoman you still on?


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*yes, still here*

getting tired though


----------



## ashloftin (Aug 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Greg, You are wonderful!:angel:


----------



## PinkBow (Aug 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Greg,
That is such a cute picture of me and Ashley! Thank you! Do you have anymore? Ashley showed me a couple of the pics of her and her husband. They are great! Thanks for taking great pictures as usual!


Brandie :wink:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*of you brandie*

enjoy


----------



## PinkBow (Aug 15, 2005)

*Yea*

:wink: Thanks Greg, I love it!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Once again....Great pictures Greg!!!!!!! See ya in Oakridge


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Greg, Sorry I missed you. I was wanting you to send me picts of me and Jr. Got them handy? I'm anxious to order some. Jolynn By the way how did you shoot?


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Great work!! Wonderful pictures...I always enjoy seeing them


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome Greg, such beautiful shots.


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*yes*

You are a fantastic photographer Greg I love to see your work you definitely catch the spirit of each event you go to.

Steve


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 1, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> augusta



Hey that is my son, cool photo he really enjoys the new future champions program. Nice for ASA to get that going


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*agree*



Scorpion said:


> Hey that is my son, cool photo he really enjoys the new future champions program. Nice for ASA to get that going


mike and lorraine do a great job with the ASA..... they are always good events.......great site locations......competition is keen........ great people and look forward to oakridge, tn.......the next one I'll be at.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*I shoulda shot better*

but there were distractions..... trying to shoot my bow and get some good shots was difficult.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and another*

of.........ashley


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and another*

shot from J range


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*ginger congratulates kelly*

caught up in the victory.... kelly was a crowd pleaser


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more*

from the shootdown


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*more*

from the woods.... range j


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*close out tonight*

with one of my favorite shots


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Greg...............as usual you took some great shots........thanks for posting.

Looks like everyone had an awesome time.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*u should show*

up at one of these events........we could shoot some stock for a new thread I am going to start....... "real hot archery gals"...what ya think... maybe on the mutant forum..........

catch u later or call sometime


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pics!!  Will you be in Pittsburgh??


----------



## 3D Princess (Apr 3, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Torsten (Jun 25, 2004)

*First trials*

Hi All,
my pics are not competitive yet, neither the camera.
My lady is a good point to start from though. When I improve you will be posted.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*the plan is*



heathshayne said:


> Thanks for the pics!!  Will you be in Pittsburgh??


to be there........ you'll have to introduce yourself......


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know what you look like :tongue: Are you going to be at the smackdown or CD shoot Fri. night?? You won't regret it if you come, make sure you bring your bow and your camera :wink:


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice pics I enjoyed them


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*I have to shoot the marked yardage*



heathshayne said:


> I don't know what you look like :tongue: Are you going to be at the smackdown or CD shoot Fri. night?? You won't regret it if you come, make sure you bring your bow and your camera :wink:


3D event....... probably will be on Fri night..... hard to travel with camera gear and bow gear..... just did that in augusta.....what a pain at the airports.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*augusta asa shoot pix posted*

at http://gnp.photoreflect.com

thanks for your patience.......been a long couple of weeks

enjoy
greg


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Greg they turned out great! I will put in my order soon! Jolynn


----------

